# 1/16" x 1/16" x 3/16" Tubing Review



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*1/16" x 1/16" x 3/16" verses 1745*​​
Wingshooter (Roger) recently sent a sample of the 1/16" x 1/16" x 3/16" black tubing from www.latex-tubing.com . My plan was to show that this tubing was equivalent to the popular Malaysian made 1745 tubing. My plan failed!

All shooting tests were done indoors at 20C temperatures. A 32" free hand draw was used with a slight pause at anchor. The pseudo-taper testing was done with a "DanKung General II" frame. The single strand testing was done with a Wingshooter Longbow frame.

1/16" x 1/16" x 3/16" = 1/16" wall thickness, 1/16" center hole, 3/16" outside diameter

1745 = 1.7mm center hole, 4.5mm outside diameter

*APPEARANCE*

The 1/16" tubing looks identical in size to the 1745. The tubing wall thickness looks like a match, as does the inside hole diameter. Measuring with a caliper gave an OD of .183" for the 1/16" tubing. I have 3 different batches of 1745 with OD measurements of .177", .179", and .181". The consistencies throughout a length of tubing is surprisingly close and careful use of a caliper can give quite accurate numbers.

The 1/16" tubing measures very close to the 1745 but it seems a bit more difficult to pull through the slots on my DanKung frame. I used the same stretch and slide technique but felt more resistance during the install. Another interesting tidbit about the 1/16" tubing is that the black colour had a shine rather than a matt appearance like the 1745. The shine slowly disappears after much shooting.

*VELOCITIES*

*1/16" x 1/16" x 3/16" --- pseudo-taper 7 1/8" length with 2 1/12" loops*

3/8" steel - 188 fps

3/8" lead - 172 fps

*1745 tubes (set #1) --- pseudo-taper 7 1/8" length with 2 1/12" loops*

3/8" steel - 198 fps

3/8" lead - 180 fps

*1745 tubes (set #2) --- pseudo-taper 7 1/8" length with 2 1/2" loops *

3/8" steel - 200 fps

3/8" lead - 184 fps

*1/16" x 1/16" x 3/16" --- 6 5/8" singles*

3/8" steel - 178 fps

3/8" lead - 165 fps

*1745 tubes --- 6 5/8" singles*

3/8" steel - 184 fps

3/8" lead - 170 fps

*DRAW WEIGHTS (with digital postal scale - lift method)*

1/16" x 1/16" x 3/16" tapers = 12.0 pounds at 32"

1745 tapered tubes (set #1) = 11.0 pounds at 32"

*COMMENTS*

The two 1745 pseudo-taper tube sets gave velocities that were typical for my testing at 20C with my specific Chrony chronograph and lighting. I have gone through many tapered 1745 sets in the past and the numbers did not seem unusual.

The 1/16" tubing speeds may or may not be typical. I only tested one band set without other 1/16" tubing batches to compare.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Wow, that is very interesting. I bought the amber, so I need to check that for sure.

wll


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I use the amber 3/16 tubes but I do have a 48 inch draw so I do get more velocity than that


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

When doing the tests, I clocked about 20 shots for each arrangement. The tubing was broken in and tube lengths re-adjusted after. Tube length was measured before and after testing to ensure no slippage or stretching problems.

It would be interesting to tinker with longer draw lengths, heavier ammo weights, and higher ambient temperatures. Possibly the 1/16" would be equal to 1745 under different conditions.


----------

